# Muay Thai or Boxing in Saigon, Vietnam??



## subgrappler

Hello,

I'll be visiting relatives in Saigon towards the end of this year and was wondering if anyone knows of a muay thai or boxing gym in the area?  I tried searching online and found one school www.teamminetti.com but the prices are pretty high, costs just about how much it costs here in the states.  I know Vietnam is not that far from Thailand so there should be some schools there.  Thanks.


----------



## Brooklynmonk

I 

sparring with amateur boxers in Ho Chi Minh
have just been training in vietnam. there is no professional fighting at all. there is a huge martial arts complex in cholon ditrict of ho chi minh city with every martial art and amateur boxing but no professional fighting and no kick boxing. also there are only four register fighters in the whole country who are 81 kgs or over so it will be hard to find sparing partners.


----------



## subgrappler

Hello Brooklynmonk,

How are you? Are you enjoying Vietnam?  Thats sounds great, I didnt know there was a martial arts complex there.  Can you please give me the address of the place? What other styles do they teach there?  Is there Judo or some sort of Grappling arts?  How much did it cost you to take the boxing class? and who is/are the instructors? Thanks.


----------



## John Nguyen

Hello,

Greetings from Optimistart MMA. You can visit our gym at The Vista Walk, 628C Ha Noi Highway, An Phu Ward, District 2. We have Muay Thai, BJJ, and MMA classes run by the best instructors in the world. Our instructors are World San Shou champion, Thailand Muay Thai champion, and Brazil national BJJ champion. Please visit our website at: 
www.optimistart-mma.com

Thanks!





subgrappler said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'll be visiting relatives in Saigon towards the end of this year and was wondering if anyone knows of a muay thai or boxing gym in the area?  I tried searching online and found one school www.teamminetti.com but the prices are pretty high, costs just about how much it costs here in the states.  I know Vietnam is not that far from Thailand so there should be some schools there.  Thanks.


----------



## sanaldo

New Muay Thai gym in district 10! They have awesome equipment And muay thai classes go add Aviation Muay Thai Gym on face book for more details


----------

